# I finally signed up



## sofylina (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello everyone. I have been coming to specktra for about 6 months now, and only today decided to sign in.

My name is Sophie, and I am a makeup addict...joining your club. I am 21, and ever since I was a little girl, I have been intrigued with makeup, seeing the women in my life transform into beauties. I live in Montreal and work as a cosmetician at pharmaprix (shoppers drugmart). 

There is some amazing talent on here, and I use a lot of the FOTD for inspiration. Will start posting some pics of my own when I get my digi cam.

See you in the forums!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 27, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Caitlin (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi there!!!! Its nice to see you!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Sophie! I hope you enjoy it here


----------



## user2 (Apr 28, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!

Hope to see some of your pics!!


----------

